# Sikaflex (various numbers)



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Please could one of the knowledgable amongst us please give their opinion of the best sikaflex adhesive/sealant to use to seal/glue a socket etc. to the side of a M/h, as there are various numbers, all, as far as I can see, pertaining to do the same job.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

512 or 712 will do job i use 512 at work and believe me when its dry its there for good


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with 512.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

yes 512 i've got 5 tubes left over £7 a tube if any one need some i'll take to shepton. dennis


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Here's another vote for 512 but be sure you won't want to move it in the future :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We use Geocel HM, its a non toxic non cancer causing version of Sikaflex with the same adhesive, uv stable etc qualities.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

fc 40 from o leary's 3 quid a tube


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

brillopad said:


> yes 512 i've got 5 tubes left over £7 a tube if any one need some i'll take to shepton. dennis


I'll have one

Loddy


----------



## Letsgovanning (Sep 9, 2009)

You could always go to the manufacturer of the product for advice.

this guy should be able to help you :-

Brian Doocey Tel. 01707 363864
Email. [email protected]
Web. http://www.sika.co.uk

I contact this guy for work related issues.


----------

